# Is Reading Gurbani Enough?



## singhisking101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is reading Gurbani enough to cross the world ocean of Maya. Can reading Gurbani alone make you one with God? I know that Gurbani is an extremely powerful tool, and its value is underestimated by millions of people, but can it alone carry us across?


----------



## kiram (Jun 18, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :

 *ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਜੀਵਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸੁਨੀ  ॥ ਜਉ  ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ  ਭਏ  ਗੁਰ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਤਬ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਆਸ  ਪੁਨੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. Jīva▫o nām sunī. Ja▫o suparsan bẖa▫e gur pūre ṯab merī ās punī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Bilawal 5th Guru. I live by hearing Thy Name, O Lord. When the Perfect Guru is mightily pleased with me, then is my hope realised. Pause.


ਜੀਵਉ = ਜੀਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜੀਊ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁਨੀ = ਸੁਨਿ, ਸੁਣ ਕੇ। ਜਉ = ਜਦੋਂ। ਪੁਨੀ = ਪੁੱਗ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪੂਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਪਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ) ਇਹ ਮੇਰੀ ਆਸ ਤਦੋਂ ਪੂਰੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ (ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ) ਬਹੁਤ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਪੀਰ  ਗਈ  ਬਾਧੀ  ਮਨਿ  ਧੀਰਾ  ਮੋਹਿਓ  ਅਨਦ  ਧੁਨੀ  ॥ ਉਪਜਿਓ  ਚਾਉ  ਮਿਲਨ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਰਹਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ਖਿਨੀ  ॥੧॥* 
Pīr ga▫ī bāḏẖī man ḏẖīrā mohi▫o anaḏ ḏẖunī. Upji▫o cẖā▫o milan parabẖ parīṯam rahan na jā▫e kẖinī. ||1|| 
My pain is past, my mind is comforted and the melody of bliss has bewitched me. Within me has welled up yearning to meet my Beloved Lord, I can live not without Him even for an instant.


ਪੀਰ = ਪੀੜ। ਬਾਧੀ = ਬੱਝ ਗਈ। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਧੀਰਾ = ਧੀਰਜ। ਅਨਦ ਧੁਨੀ = ਆਨੰਦ ਦੀ ਰੌ ਨਾਲ। ਖਿਨੀ = ਇਕ ਖਿਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭੀ।੧।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਪੀੜ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੌਸਲਾ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ) ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੀ ਰੌ ਨਾਲ ਮਸਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ ਦਾ ਚਾਉ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਉਹ ਚਾਉ ਇਤਨਾ ਤੀਬਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਇਕ ਖਿਨ ਭੀ ਰਿਹਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।


*ਅਨਿਕ  ਭਗਤ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਜਨ  ਤਾਰੇ  ਸਿਮਰਹਿ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਮੁਨੀ  ॥ ਅੰਧੁਲੇ  ਟਿਕ  ਨਿਰਧਨ  ਧਨੁ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਗੁਨੀ  ॥੨॥੨॥੧੨੭॥* 
Anik bẖagaṯ anik jan ṯāre simrahi anik munī. Anḏẖule tik nirḏẖan ḏẖan pā▫i▫o parabẖ Nānak anik gunī. ||2||2||127|| 


Thou, O Lord, hast saved many devotees and saints and meditate on Thee millions of silent sages. Nanak has attained to the Lord of innumerable virtues, who is the prop of the blind and riches of the poor. 


ਸਿਮਰਹਿ = ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਟਿਕ = ਟੇਕ, ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਨਿਰਧਨ = ਕੰਗਾਲ। ਅਨਿਕ ਗੁਨੀ = ਹੇ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ!।੨।

ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਅੰਨ੍ਹੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ, ਮਾਨੋ, ਡੰਗੋਰੀ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਕੰਗਾਲ ਨੂੰ ਧਨ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੀ ਰਿਸ਼ੀ ਮੁਨੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੀ ਭਗਤ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੀ ਸੇਵਕ, ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ।੨।੨।੧੨੭। 


Ang. 829


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks kiram ji - this is worth every minute.


Bilawal 5th Guru.I live by hearing Thy Name, O Lord.When the Perfect Guru is mightily pleased with me, then is my hope realised. Pause.
My pain is past, my mind is comforted and the melody of bliss has bewitched me.Within me has welled up yearning to meet my Beloved Lord, I can live not without Him even for an instant.


----------



## Amarpal (Jun 19, 2009)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

Gurbani is Shabadd, it explains what is otherwises unexplainable, it conveys the purpose of our life and tells how to live one's life.

Reading Gurbani again and again and comtemplating over it gives you, progressively, the deeper meaning of the Shabad.

We have to internalise the teachings of Gurbani and incorporate them into our being. When this is really achieved, the individual's thoughts, verbal utterances and physical action all will correspond to the teachings of Gurbani. Such a person's being resonates with gurbani, this individual has realised the spiritual state - 'Waje Shabadd Ghanerai' mentioned in Gurbani. This person becomes a living expression of Gurbani and thus becomes a 'Sikh' (an element of learning) for all others to emulate. Such a person is also referred to as 'Gursikh' i.e. 'Gurmukh'

This is my very personal understanding.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## singhisking101 (Jun 20, 2009)

Is reading Gurbani, without understanding its message at all going to do you any good?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 20, 2009)

singhisking101 ji

As far as I am concerned this is one of the questions that should be asked again and again.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 20, 2009)

singhisking101 said:


> Is reading Gurbani, without understanding its message at all going to do you any good?


 
Singisking ji,

Guru fateh.

Interesting and intriguing question to say the least. Anything we read, see, watch, hear, listen to; has the objective of creating its understanding.
 Without that it becomes meaningless.

Hence understanding Gurbani so that we can use it in our daily life and eventually make it our second nature is the whole essence of Sikhi.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 29, 2009)

Do we read the Daily newspaper without understanding its contents?
I don't see why Gurbani should be forced to be read without the understanding.

Children go through this process, that's because at their stage it is plain blind faith
and also they can memorize anything quickly without asking questions.
Memorizing Gurbani without understanding is the initial learning stage.
 We have to advance from that stage.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

AAKleean Sahib seveah..is Gurbani Command..we have to UNDERSTAND to Benefit from Gurbani.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

singhisking101 said:


> Is reading Gurbani enough to cross the world ocean of Maya. Can reading Gurbani alone make you one with God? I know that Gurbani is an extremely powerful tool, and its value is underestimated by millions of people, but can it alone carry us across?




Guru Nanak's famous saying applies here:

*Truth is higher than everything; but higher still is truthful living. ||5||
*
see the Shabad Page 62

सिरीरागु महला १ ॥
Siree Raag, First Mehl:

राम नामि मनु बेधिआ अवरु कि करी वीचारु ॥
My mind is pierced through by the Name of the Lord. What else should I contemplate?

सबद सुरति सुखु ऊपजै प्रभ रातउ सुख सारु ॥
Focusing your awareness on the Shabad, happiness wells up. Attuned to God, the most excellent peace is found.

जिउ भावै तिउ राखु तूं मै हरि नामु अधारु ॥१॥
As it pleases You, please save me, Lord. The Name of the Lord is my Support. ||1||

मन रे साची खसम रजाइ ॥
O mind, the Will of our Lord and Master is true.

जिनि तनु मनु साजि सीगारिआ तिसु सेती लिव लाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Focus your love upon the One who created and adorned your body and mind. ||1||Pause||

तनु बैसंतरि होमीऐ इक रती तोलि कटाइ ॥
If I cut my body into pieces, and burn them in the fire,

तनु मनु समधा जे करी अनदिनु अगनि जलाइ ॥
and if I make my body and mind into firewood, and night and day burn them in the fire,

हरि नामै तुलि न पुजई जे लख कोटी करम कमाइ ॥२॥
and if I perform hundreds of thousands and millions of religious rituals-still, all these are not equal to the Name of the Lord. ||2||

अरध सरीरु कटाईऐ सिरि करवतु धराइ ॥
If my body were cut in half, if a saw was put to my head,

तनु हैमंचलि गालीऐ भी मन ते रोगु न जाइ ॥
and if my body were frozen in the Himalayas-even then, my mind would not be free of disease.

हरि नामै तुलि न पुजई सभ डिठी ठोकि वजाइ ॥३॥
None of these are equal to the Name of the Lord. I have seen and tried and tested them all. ||3||

कंचन के कोट दतु करी बहु हैवर गैवर दानु ॥
If I made a donation of castles of gold, and gave lots of fine horses and wondrous elephants in charity,

भूमि दानु गऊआ घणी भी अंतरि गरबु गुमानु ॥
and if I made donations of land and cows-even then, pride and ego would still be within me.

राम नामि मनु बेधिआ गुरि दीआ सचु दानु ॥४॥
The Name of the Lord has pierced my mind; the Guru has given me this true gift. ||4||

मनहठ बुधी केतीआ केते बेद बीचार ॥
There are so many stubborn-minded intelligent people, and so many who contemplate the Vedas.

केते बंधन जीअ के गुरमुखि मोख दुआर ॥
There are so many entanglements for the soul. Only as Gurmukh do we find the Gate of Liberation.

सचहु ओरै सभु को उपरि सचु आचारु ॥५॥
*Truth is higher than everything; but higher still is truthful living. ||5||
*  
सभु को ऊचा आखीऐ नीचु न दीसै कोइ ॥
Call everyone exalted; no one seems lowly.

इकनै भांडे साजिऐ इकु चानणु तिहु लोइ ॥
The One Lord has fashioned all  the vessels, and His One Light pervades in all the  worlds.

करमि मिलै सचु पाईऐ धुरि बखस न मेटै कोइ ॥६॥
Receiving His Grace, we obtain Truth. No one can erase His Primal Blessing. ||6||

साधु मिलै साधू जनै संतोखु वसै गुर भाइ ॥
When saints  meets saints , they abide in contentment, through the Love of the Guru.

अकथ कथा वीचारीऐ जे सतिगुर माहि समाइ ॥
They contemplate the *Unspoken Speech*,, merging in absorption in the True Guru.

पी अम्रितु संतोखिआ दरगहि पैधा जाइ ॥७॥
Drinking in the Ambrosial Nectar, they are contented; they go to the Court of the Lord in robes of honor. ||7||

घटि घटि वाजै किंगुरी अनदिनु सबदि सुभाइ ॥
In each and every heart the Music of the Lord's Flute vibrates, night and day, with sublime love for the Shabad.

विरले कउ सोझी पई गुरमुखि मनु समझाइ ॥
Only those few who become Gurmukh understand this by instructing their minds.

नानक नामु न वीसरै छूटै सबदु कमाइ ॥८॥१४॥
O Nanak, do not forget the Naam. Practicing the Shabad you shall be saved. ||8||14||


Meaning we can read about Truth all we want, but unless we walk the path of truth, its really no good.

So reading Bani(Truth) is not enough, we must act on that truth and apply it to our daily lives.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 30, 2009)

Everything in a nutshell. Thanks Randip ji. I cannot be reminded of this enough.

सचहु ओरै सभु को उपरि सचु आचारु ॥५॥
*Truth is higher than everything; but higher still is truthful living. ||5||*


----------

